# Flat fee real estate brokers in Ottawa



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

This thread is my contribution to driving down Canadian real estate fees 

I'm going to maintain a master list of discount real estate brokers in Ottawa. These brokers can list your house on MLS for a flat fee. Typically a small fraction of what a full service broker would charge you. Note that you still have to offer a commission to the buyer's agent. 2.5% is the current norm in Ontario.

I will update the list as more brokers switch over from the dark side 

1. Best Value Real Estate

I believe he was the first broker in Ottawa (if not entire Canada) to offer a flat-fee MLS listing. The Ottawa Citizen called him "the most hated realtor in Ottawa". He used to charge $109 for a flat-fee MLS listing. The web site no longer shows the fee, so I'm not sure what he charges now.

2. Equity One Real Estate

$495 flat-fee MLS listing.

3. Wiktor Realty

$495 flat-fee MLS listing.

4. Ziglu Real Estate Brokerage

$500 flat-fee MLS listing.

5. The Usher Group

The web site doesn't list the fee. I heard they charge a flat fee in the $300-$400 range, but this requires verification.

6. Flat Fee Realty

$995 flat-fee MLS listing.

7. MVA Capital Realty

$500 flat-fee MLS listing.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Good to see more competition coming in. 

For anyone reading this in the GTA, I found out about www.realtysellers.com , they will list for free or charge 0.5% if you want their help.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

For Québec

Duproprio.com

$899 No MLS listing but their site is actually better with larger photos, just not supported by "the other agents"

Professional support, legal help line, double back guarantee if you don't sell your home and save money

They visit to put up signs and take HDR high quality photos


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Jungle said:


> For anyone reading this in the GTA...


Someone from GTA should put together a similar list. You have more flat-fee brokers than anyone else in the country. You deserve your own thread


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Jungle said:


> Good to see more competition coming in.
> 
> For anyone reading this in the GTA, I found out about www.realtysellers.com , they will list for free or charge 0.5% if you want their help.


I'm going to poke around there a bit. I first came across that site in Toronto Life, where they had a really interesting article on the guy that started it. For anyone who's interested, the article is here:

For Sale By Owner


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

We are selling our house through Grapevine (for sale by owner website in the Ottawa region) but will most likely sign up with The Usher Group for MLS listing for additional exposure. I believe they charge $199 and is a partner of Grapevine.

Regarding Joe William Ph D. His website is not the best to navigate and I have had trouble finding his listing on mls (now realtor).ca. He also charged my friend $35 whenever she wants to update the mls listing for a new open house.


----------

